# Precise Repeatability for Multiples



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Nice job.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice to know information. Thanks!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me speak up and make one point about this device. I own one. On my router table, since I use an easy lift system from Woodpecker, I can only adjust the router height from above the table. With this device, the only way I could adjust height required me to drill at least one hole through the device. In different situations with different settings, I may have to drill additional holes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Marco


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Rich;

If your lift is an inset plate type, just lift and turn the plate 180 degrees when you use the tool. It should leave the lift hole available, it does on mine.

Marco


----------

